# Does igf1 shut you down ?



## Bonjorno (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys, been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find any subjects on this. We all know using exogenous hgh can shut your pituitary down for something like 8-12 hours. I just ordered some mk677 and igf1 des, was just curious if pinning actual igf1 also can cause suppression of natural hgh production ? 

Just curious if it's gonna interfere with my mk677 pulses and whether pinning later in the day is a bad idea. Thanks guys


----------



## Spongy (Jan 23, 2018)

Truthfully I don't know the answer to your question but I wouldn't worry about it too much because there is no legitimate IGF available to the general public, despite what research companies will tell you.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 23, 2018)

Bonjorno said:


> Hey guys, been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find any subjects on this. We all know using exogenous hgh can shut your pituitary down for something like 8-12 hours. I just ordered some mk677 and igf1 des, was just curious if pinning actual igf1 also can cause suppression of natural hgh production ?
> 
> Just curious if it's gonna interfere with my mk677 pulses and whether pinning later in the day is a bad idea. Thanks guys



Apparently it does have negative feedback for GH production..https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3486141/
but how much MK677 would offset this, or how much the negative feedback would counteract the effect..you're in to some pretty murky territory there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Truthfully I don't know the answer to your question but I wouldn't worry about it too much because there is no legitimate IGF available to the general public, despite what research companies will tell you.





Mythos said:


> Apparently it does have negative feedback for GH production..https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3486141/
> but how much MK677 would offset this, or how much the negative feedback would counteract the effect..you're in to some pretty murky territory there.




Spong hit it on the head to start.....There is no exo IGF LR3, or getting it is pretty much impossible.  So supping any extra from a peptide is just supping some bac water or aa.....cuz the LR3 isnt real.  

So yes you could shut yourself down, but getting real LR3 to do it with is impossible.  So no worries there.....pin away


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2018)

Let's say for discussion sake that we could all get real IGF 

The negative feedback from exogenous IGF shouldn't be a surprise.

But being "shutdown" from IGF, HGH, T3... I don't think that's quite the same as shutting down the HPTA with test. These systems affected by non-aas drugs rebound quite rapidly from what I understand.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 23, 2018)

I'd expect IGF-1 to shutdown both natural GH & IGF-1 levels since negative feedback on GH control occurs via IGF-1 being released by the liver (and a shorter loop onto the hypothalamus). 

As POB state, it's not the same as Test shutdown because the issue with Test is in your balls (lack of leydig cell response). Not at the hypothalamus or pituitary level per se - where these hormones come from.


----------



## john210 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bonjorno said:


> Hey guys, been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find any subjects on this. We all know using exogenous hgh can shut your pituitary down for something like 8-12 hours. I just ordered some mk-677 and igf1 des, was just curious if pinning actual igf1 also can cause suppression of natural hgh production ?
> 
> Just curious if it's gonna interfere with my mk677 pulses and whether pinning later in the day is a bad idea. Thanks guys



MK-677 has been shown to increase fat-free mass; enhance sleep quality; improve healing of muscle, bone and ligaments; lower LDL cholesterol; improve hair and skin appearance, and improve overall sense of well-being.
MK-677 does not cause pituitary sensitization, nor does it suppress the body’s production of Growth Hormone.


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2018)

john210 said:


> MK-677 has been shown to increase fat-free mass; enhance sleep quality; improve healing of muscle, bone and ligaments; lower LDL cholesterol; improve hair and skin appearance, and improve overall sense of well-being.
> MK-677 does not cause pituitary sensitization, nor does it suppress the body’s production of Growth Hormone.



Hurry up and sell me peptides Phaggot


----------

